# Callus remedies?



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Austin, like most other dogs and puppies, loves to lie on the cool tile, but he's started getting calluses on his elbows. I know this isn't a health concern and is merely cosmetic, but I would like my puppy to not develop calluses, if possible. I browsed the forum and found some remedies including Protecta Pad. But for some reason, Austin seems like to like Protecta Pad's taste and licks it. I don't think that can be good for him... I tried applying coconut oil and he licks it up, simply loves it... I don't think socks will work on him either. 

He has a bed and everything, but he just loves the tiles. Do you think I should apply Protecta Pad and then spray bitter apple on it? Any suggestions? I've not seen many show dogs with calluses, I wonder how the owners prevent calluses in them


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Elliot likes to lie on the stone hearth under the woodstove. He has a large callous on his right elbow. Our vet said to leave it alone because it protects his skin. The only solution would be to keep him off his favorite resting place.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Phoenix is a cool tile spot. All of our goldens have shunned their nice beds until they become old and arthritic and Nugget is no exception. Buckskin developed horrible looking callouses but they didn't seem to bother him at all. Nugget is still young so he doesn't have callouses; but his fur is marked where his elbows press on the tile. It's a normal response to pressure and friction - just like thick skin on our heels.

Since Nugs isn't going to be shown we are content to have him flop where he can be comfortable.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Talk to your vet.

I think there is something you can put on the elbows to keep them from getting sore or dry and heal them up.

Bag balm?


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

we have the same issue with emmett and he has developed callus's on his elbows I am using bag balm to soften them up and using salicylic acid callus remover on them as well, I have noticed that hair is growing back on the calus so I am hopeful


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Anusha, I bought bag balm for Toby's paw pads (to soften) at CVS. Here is an interesting article describing Bag Balm: Uses for Bag Balm | eHow.com

If it doesn't work well for Austin's callouses you might think about trying Musher's Secret Mushers Secret-all season paw protection for your dog. It's geared for paw pads but it might also work for callouses.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you all.



bioteach said:


> Nugget is still young so he doesn't have callouses; but his fur is marked where his elbows press on the tile. It's a normal response to pressure and friction - just like thick skin on our heels.
> Since Nugs isn't going to be shown we are content to have him flop where he can be comfortable.


Austin's elbow isn't too bad, it's just the beginning signs of a callus developing. So like you noted, his fur's marked and the skin underneath has a red circle. I was afraid it may be a hot spot, but vet confirmed it's just a callus. I always wondered how the show pups/dogs didn't appear to have calluses... 



Megora said:


> Talk to your vet.
> I think there is something you can put on the elbows to keep them from getting sore or dry and heal them up.
> Bag balm?


I tried Protecta Pad and Coconut oil, and Austin licks them up. I don't think I can put something like a sock there, because I'm sure he'll eat it in no time. I will try the Bag balm.



Shalva said:


> we have the same issue with emmett and he has developed callus's on his elbows I am using bag balm to soften them up and using salicylic acid callus remover on them as well, I have noticed that hair is growing back on the calus so I am hopeful


Where do you get Salicylic Acid - at the CVS or Walgreens too? And how do you make sure they don't ingest it by licking or something?



Dallas Gold said:


> Anusha, I bought bag balm for Toby's paw pads (to soften) at CVS. Here is an interesting article describing Bag Balm: Uses for Bag Balm | eHow.com
> 
> If it doesn't work well for Austin's callouses you might think about trying Musher's Secret Mushers Secret-all season paw protection for your dog. It's geared for paw pads but it might also work for callouses.


Anne, Thanks for the great article. Have you had trouble with Toby trying to lick up anything you put on his skin? Austin even tries to eat his shampoo (Earthbath Oatmeal, guess he likes the smell a lot). Is the Bag Balm harmful if he licks it up? I'll get Bag Balm and have bookmarked Musher's Secret in case I need it in the future.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We usually end up putting the cone of shame on Toby to keep him from licking. I'm not sure about the toxicity. All I can find for Bag Balm is it has lanolin in it. It seems to me to be petroleum based like Vaseline, but I don't know. Musher's Secret is more waxy but is built to be absorbed into paws so I guess it can't be too bad.


----------

